# Something Is Eatting All My Shrimp!



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

hey i had 4 new amano shrimp.. and i come home today and there is only 1 left and the others are bites all over the tank.. one of my fish has eatten them.. and it isnt the neon tetras because something has been eatting them aswell. 

whats in the tank
3 female bettas
3 honey gourami which i think where sold as dwalfs
5 neon tetras

does anyway know which one of these are eatting all my shrimp??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably the bettas and gouramis


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

susankat said:


> Probably the bettas and gouramis


*i/a*


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

alright thanks im not sure its the bettas. because i seen one of the shrimp and a betta looking at each other face to face and it didnt get eatten... the gouramis where sold to me as dwalf ones.. but 2 are small and one other is very big.. which makes me think its him as hes bigger than any of the bettas


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

what shrimp would you all say would go well.. i know wood shrimp are pritty big.. is there any type of shrimp which wont get eatten?? 

thanks to everyone again


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Defenitly the Gouramis.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If the Amanos are big enough, they shouldn't get eaten.

Don't get a wood shrimp unless you have the proper set up for one. They need a plant or ornament that sits right in the water current so that it can catch it's food. (If your tank is new - under 6 months - you won't have enough food in the water for it to eat anyway.) It may need to be specifically fed if you don't have enough in the water column. You can buy Phytoplankton and drop some into the water column or use a syringe to target feed the shrimps 'fans'. Or, every few days take a very small pinch of veggie flakes and grind it into a fine powder. That can be put into the water flow, or using a syringe, you can target feed the shrimps 'fans'. Also, they can be kept singly, but they do prefer to have the company of their own kind. But, if your tank is small, you may only have enough food in the water column to support one of them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You would be shocked at what that sweet little girly betta face can do.They are avid hunters like little aquatic lionesses,able to take down shrimps with little effort.

Basically the neons are the only one I would not suspect,lol.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 I can just see the betta looking the shrimp in the face while she was trying to decide which way around she would swallow it!

I've been wrong before thinking shrimp were too big to get eaten by a certain fish, but once a fish get's a taste for the shrimp it will find a way. Only the smallest fish are safe. Other than that lots of plants and decor will help give them places to hide, which they are good at.

I do think it's the fish after your shrimp but on a side note shrimp are very sensitive to water quality and are the first to die when there is a problem so make sure your water quality is good. Sometimes people think their shrimp are being killed by fish but are really they died first and the fish are picking at the bodies.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Honey Gouramis are agressive and will eat anything. Don't put shrimp in with fish larger than they are or with large mouths. Small Corys and Tetras should get along fine with your Shrimp.


----------

